# Diving 4/30/09



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

Went out today on the Reel Eazy with some customers and had a great day of diving. The seas started off a little sloppy with 3ft rollers but by noon it calmed down and turned into a beautiful day. Capt' Buddy let the spearos roll off on a number he's been passing by and marking fish on, just to see what was down there. It ended up being a sand dive with about 10ft of viz and a school of red snapper, none of which had any size to them. Instead of burning all our gas down there we headed back up to make way to the Navy Tenders. The three who had already been in the water were first to roll again, not much on the YDT's except some nice triggers, one being the largest I have ever seen, and some more medium sized red snapper. The viz on the first dive opened up to hazy 35-40ft and dropped to around 20ft on the second dive. The water temp on the surface was 68 degrees and after a rather unpleasant thermocline it dropped to around 63, just a little bit chilly for a 3mm, but it wasn't too bad.



Even though we came home empty handed it was good to finally get out there after a long winter in the woods.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report, and glad you got to get some dive time in. I'm itching to get back out there myself.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

great report...now the criticism...why the f*$% would you not shoot the "biggest trigger you have ever seen". i'm afraid i would have tried to grab it by the tail if i had to (which i have done and have witnesses). anyway, glad you guys got out...congrats

cheers


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey you know how it goes, don't see shit when you gotta gun and when you don't the big dogs come out!:banghead:banghead And even with gloves, this trigger coulda snatched a finger or three!


----------

